# V5 address problem



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

Friends of mine are in Spain at the moment and are planning to cross into Morocco in the next few weeks.

They moved house recently and, though their insurance, green card and driving licence all carry their new address, they have just realised the van V5 document still bears their old address.

Is this likely to cause them any problems crossing into Morocco?

Jed


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have absolutely no knowledge of Moroccan requirements so am not an authority on this! However is the situation much different from someone who has borrowed a friend's van or is hiring one? There not only will the address on the V5 be different but so will the name of the registered keeper.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jed,

Worth having a good look at the Maroc Douane website, it will be on there somewhere but probably the non translated French part....

http://www.douane.gov.ma

No one seemed interested in my V5 on the way across at customs, all they wanted to see was passports and the D16 vehicle import form.
Could be a different story on the way back of course.

Pete


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Anybody else any experiences / ideas on this?

Jed


----------

